# What Colour are the Walls in Your House?



## Jules (Oct 22, 2021)

Much to my husband’s chagrin all our walls are white.  

If I had my way, everything would be Benjamin Moore’s Decorator White.  When we had them refreshed last time I broke down and let it be warmed up a bit for the living room.  I really hate it but accept it as a compromise. 

I have lots of paintings on the walls which provide the colour.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 22, 2021)

I painted the living room walls a deep forest green, which looked good with the wood and all the books.
But, You can see almost all the rooms from one vantage point because my home is so tiny.
So, I repainted everything a soft cream instead, which gives an allover blended, natural background.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2021)

Twelve year old landlord white walls with twelve year old landlord gold carpet.

I’ve covered the floors with old Persian rugs to help liven things up a bit.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 22, 2021)

I too prefer white (or off-white, cream) color walls and let the art work and furnishings provide the color. I have been thinking about how the worsening air pollution (and even some attempts at correcting same) may turn the skies a dirty white color, then maybe painting the ceilings a sky blue.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 22, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I too prefer white (or off-white, cream) color walls and let the art work and furnishings provide the color. I have been thinking about how the worsening air pollution (and even some attempts at correcting same) may turn the skies a dirty white color, then maybe painting the ceilings a sky blue.


Yes, When I grew up in Montana, EVERY HOUSE had a dirty off-white, (beige) color.   NO ONE had any other color!
My Mother (this was in the 50's) was an artist and she (I honestly believe) was the first person EVER to paint a mural and change wall colors !
People would gasp when they walked in our home because they never imagined to see a mural!

She liked soft pink walls because our kitchen was pink and aqua.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2021)

The small one called "spinach".


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2021)

I’ve always liked olive green walls with traditional clutter, chintz slipcovers, etc...


----------



## Della (Oct 22, 2021)

Oh, I love those greens, Radish Rose!  My parents once did their entire living room walls, draperies, and carpet in a celery green and it was like being underwater. I loved it.

When we bought this house in 2005 we had the builder paint everything a pale taupe.  Me, not really us.  So a few years ago we had almost  all the rooms  painted a bright white which we like so much better.  The exceptions are our bedroom and a small room on the opposite side of the house both painted a periwinkle.  It's almost exactly the color of the background in Aunt Bea's cartoon.  Very cool and relaxing and where you can see it and the other rooms at the same time they compliment each other.


----------



## Della (Oct 22, 2021)

oops


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 22, 2021)

This vintage pallet  is what I've been drawn to all my life ...don't do trends.







My living room and hall walls are a Martha Stewart greyed-green called Bayou that's like this pic.   Others are off white, soft gold and one off white that has a tiny bit of muted pink ...so little pink that it is still a neutral.


----------



## Remy (Oct 22, 2021)

I rent so I have white walls. I'd stick with the same, but maybe a more antique white. I have too much knickknacks and pictures.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 22, 2021)

All of the walls in my apartment are white. I didn't know that I had a choice of colors when I moved here but I have seen that many of the other residents have a really pretty grayish blue wall or two and I like that and I would rather have that. 

The kitchen and bathroom walls are sort of a cream color and not bad.

I put lots of paintings up all over and that helps.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

Nearly all my rooms are latte... ( pale biscuit colour beige because the O/h liked it and wanted it to flow through the house...)..I've always hated it, so aside from the bathrooms which I had tiled in white.. and one in a beige marble.. my livingroom is in a very pale lemon, & white.. with a one feature wall in quality designer  red wallpaper...

ETA I forgot to say My office room is 3 walls white and one feature wall green....


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)

All the walls in my rented apartment are an off-white, eggshell color. Boring, but I have no choice in the matter.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2021)

Jules said:


> Much to my husband’s chagrin all our walls are white.
> 
> If I had my way, everything would be Benjamin Moore’s Decorator White.  When we had them refreshed last time I broke down and let it be warmed up a bit for the living room.  I really hate it but accept it as a compromise.
> 
> I have lots of paintings on the walls which provide the colour.


I really like Benjamin Moore paint, it's expensive but very high quality.  Been years since we painted, but that's the paint we used.  Kitchen and staircase to the basement wall is Catalina Blue, which is kind of a pale bluish green.  Bedroom is a light honey color, forget the name.  Living room and hallway is a heavy cream color.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 22, 2021)

My mother had all the walls painted an eggshell white.  And we had gold shag carpeting, even in the bathroom and kitchen for awhile.  We moved in to this home in 1970, that's what was happening at that time.

Now, I've painted the walls light blue w/white trim.  And light blue carpet only in the bedrooms..lol.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2021)

Most of my rooms are a light Beige with the exception of my bathroom which is grey and one of my bedrooms is blue.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 23, 2021)

My apartment has white walls also. I didn't know that was typical of rented apartments. This is the first one I have lived in since the early seventies. Anyway, I love the white walls and ceiling because I am addicted to bright colors and I decorate with colorful accents throughout. They are perfect with white walls. I covered the boring beige carpeting with bright colorful rugs.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I really like Benjamin Moore paint, it's expensive but very high quality.  Been years since we painted, but that's the paint we used.  Kitchen and staircase to the basement wall is Catalina Blue, which is kind of a pale bluish green.  Bedroom is a light honey color, forget the name.  Living room and hallway is a heavy cream color.


Not heard of benjamin Moore paint..we probably don't get it here... but the high end paint that's used here which is expensive is Farrow & Ball...


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> Much to my husband’s chagrin all our walls are white.


Mine too, to my wife's chagrin.  

Actually she insists they are not really white but some very light color, not even sure what, look white to me.  

I like white walls, you can add photos, art, rugs etc for color which is more easily changeable than repainting...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 23, 2021)

In my small 1 bedrm apt,my living rm/dining rm walls are light blue,my bedrm are off white
My bathroom has white tile all around,with white ceiling


----------



## Jules (Oct 23, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I am addicted to bright colors and I decorate with colorful accents throughout. They are perfect with white walls. I covered the boring beige carpeting with bright colorful rugs.


Good idea to add colourful rugs too.



hollydolly said:


> Not heard of benjamin Moore paint..we probably don't get it here... but the high end paint that's used here which is expensive is Farrow & Ball...


F&B is unique and highly rated in the upscale home decorating magazines.  I can’t begin to fathom what it would cost to order from England. 



Alligatorob said:


> I like white walls, you can add photos, art, rugs etc for color which is *more easily changeable than repainting...*


That’s how I think.
If I hear one more designer on TV utter “it’s only paint, it’s cheap”, they obviously haven’t done the painting.


----------

